# Nirvana northern lights status



## tryguy2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

Grow preview-nirvana northern lights, pro blend, pro mix, 400w hps  

Im at 6 weeks (42 days) or so. I have 3 plants at least 2 different pheno. One is 26'' the other 2 are about 20''  The 26'' plant has a top cola the size of a coke can with all white hairs with hint of a sign of the hairs changing colors. The 2nd one is 20'' with 35% red hairs still 75% clear trichs. The 3rd is 20'' with 15% red hairs mostly clear trichs.


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 25, 2011)

Some pictures would be cool, everyone likes a good photo or two.  Keep a close eye on those trichs, those NL plants are twitchy for sure!  I had two of them finish on me @ 7 weeks last year, I totally over cooked them too.  I would get ready to start your flush for sure.

 Anyways, aside from the two that finished so early, the rest were okay...  Around 8.5 weeks, m...a...y...b...e... nine weeks.  They were super stoney, but kinda heady too.  Tasted good, kinda bland but not too harsh. 
  Pay close attention to the flush for sure! And don't be scared to ring them the last week of flower, that will help tremendously with using up what ever nutes are left over.

Mojo bro!  Cali:fly:


----------



## tryguy2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

here are some pics that was a pain to resize while holding my 10 month old son.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Mar 5, 2011)

here they are at 50 days bloom.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2011)

How do your trichs look now?  Good lookin' plants you got there.  NL is one of my more favorite strains.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 5, 2011)

I bet you're close now, good looking plants! My NL brought me some nice tasty buds, hope you like yours as well!


----------



## tryguy2011 (Mar 5, 2011)

at day 50 bloom 90% clear trichomes


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine went 10.5 weeks lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------

